# Trying to match my hifi speakers. Please help.



## gperkins1973 (12 Sep 2010)

Hi there,

I am new to this and would really appreciate anyones advice they can give me to help me match my hifi speakers. I have veneered my subwoofer boxes with American white oak veneer which I ironed on with good success. My speakers are a light cherry veneer which have a orange/yellow appearance. I bought some hard wax oil from a place near where I live which was American and clear gloss. I mixed them 1 part american and 4 parts clear gloss. The applied 3 more coats off clear gloss only. The problem is that is hasn't matched at all. The wax oil was easy to use which I liked.

If anyone has some suggestions as to what I can mix or use I would really appreciate it.

I can't seem to upload pictures. Can someone tell me how please.

The speakers I am using are the Monitor Audio RS6's finished in cherry.

Just google their name to see what the colour looks like.



cheers

Graham


----------



## wisno (15 Sep 2010)

You need to apply stain to get the color match of your wood. In my opinion You need a purple stain to bring the light green color of your oak wood to match with red orange of your cherry wood. 
After you get the right color then you can apply your clear coating such as varnish or oil finish. 
To find the right stain color you can use the color wheel theory 

http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/ ... ishes.html

Good luck

wisno


----------



## yetloh (26 Sep 2010)

I fear you will remain disappointed whatever you do with it. Colour matching is difficult to get right both in terms of colour and evenness. Even then, it is unlikely to please simply because oak is open grained and so very different in character from close grained cherry cherry. You might be better to bite the bullet and re-veneer in American cherry. This would initially be a little pale in colour but darkens quite quickly with exposure to light. Applying a finish will make no difference to this colour change.

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (26 Sep 2010)

Jim,

I managed to match them quite well. I ordered some Antique Yell water based wood stain with some orange wood dye. I mixed 4 parts Yew and 0.5 parts orange and its about 90% close. I then applied 2 coats off clear gloss hard wax oil and its really turned out nice. Stain is coming on tuesday so I will be staining on Saturday.

cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (26 Sep 2010)

Graham,

Well done, I hope it works for you.

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (27 Sep 2010)

Thanks Jim, Ive never stained anything before so it should be interesting. I found it easy to mix up a small amount to get the colour match. Now I have to use the same measurements to mix much larger amounts so hopefully it comes out the same colour. Ive ordered some sponges rather than use a brush as it looked easier with a sponge.

I would upload some pics but I can't work out how you do it on here.

cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (27 Sep 2010)

Graham,

It would be good to see some pics. You need the images to be on the web - most people seem to upload them to Photobucket. After that you press the Img button in your forum post, insert the web address of your image then press "close tags". Selecting the preview button at the bottom will show whether it has worked.

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (27 Sep 2010)

Jim,

Here goes. I have set up a new photobucket account.


[url=http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/gperkins1973/Wood%20pics]http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab20 ... ood%20pics[/url]


Let me know if it works.
I have put some pics off my subwoofers that I have veneered ready for staining. The stain and dye will be arriving tomorrow along with the hard wax oil.

cheers

Graham


----------



## yellowbelly (28 Sep 2010)

missus looks well :lol: 









 nice job made of the speakers 
Good Luck


----------



## gperkins1973 (28 Sep 2010)

Yellowbelly,



> missus looks well Laughing



Sorry bit confused, I can't my missus in the pics.

Thanks will post some pics this weekend when I start staining it.

Oh I have two off those big boxes. LOL.

cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (28 Sep 2010)

Graham, the veneering looks very good indeed. If you have some spare veneer I suggest you glue it to a piece of MDF or ply and experiment with the stain on that before risking the speaker cabinets themselves.

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (28 Sep 2010)

Jim,

I have a piece which is about 1.5 feet square so I will glue that to a piece of mdf and test what it is like to apply the stain on large areas.

Would there be any problem in staining the box with it upright so I am essentially staining vertically. Its just because the box weighs about 80 lbs and its a lug to move around.

cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (28 Sep 2010)

Graham,

Can't see a problem with that as long as it doesn't inhibit you from getting a smooth application stroke along the whole surface, which is likely to be the key to an even colour. So, you might need to raise the cabinet a few inches to achieve this. If you can put it on something that will give you a bit of overhang all round that will obviously make life easier.

Lastly, it may be stating the obvious but, if you have any instructions with the product, read them very carefully!

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (28 Sep 2010)

Jim,

Thanks mate. I will stain my test piece vertically to see how it goes on first.

If it doesn't work it will mean I can only do one panel at time and then turn it when it has dried. Its not the end off the world as I only need to put one coat off stain on it.

Will upload some pics on Saturday.

cheers

Graham


----------



## big soft moose (1 Oct 2010)

gperkins1973":33ly2ulw said:


> Jim,
> 
> Here goes. I have set up a new photobucket account.
> 
> ...


----------



## gperkins1973 (1 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that. I will be staining it all tomorrow so I will post some more pics.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins1973 (2 Oct 2010)

Hi there,

I have just put a coat of wood stain on the subwoofer box and it was really easy. I will upload some pics later.

One question, I have noticed that some bubbles have appeared in the veneer. I guess this is normal as the veneer is soaked in stain. Is it ok to just run the iron over it again (with a cloth between the veneer and the iron) and flatten them down again and should I wait until the stain is completely dry first.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins1973 (3 Oct 2010)

Not sure if I am doing this right but here goes. Here are some pics with the stain on. I need to apply my hard wax oil when it arrives as the shop forgot to send it to me.

There's a light patch on the top which is annoying me. I don't know what the best thing to do is as if I apply any more stain it will make it darker. Some advice would be appreciated.


http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/gperkins1973/

cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (4 Oct 2010)

Graham,

Sods law always dictates that this sort of thing always happens on the most obvious surface.

I'm no staining expert but I think I would try what I understand many restorers do when patching colour which is to greatly dilute some stain with the appropriate solvent and then build it up gradually it up gradually with thin washes blending it in at the edges. The idea of the thin washes si to avoid a sharply defined edge where any one wash ends. If you try this on some scrap first you can assess the likelihood of success before going for the real thing.

The other possibility would be to attempt to sand it off, but this is high risk; you could sand through the veneer and your chances of getting an even colour after sanding are not great.

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (4 Oct 2010)

Thanks Jim,

I will try and water some off the stain I have mixed and see if that is lighter in colour and try that on a test piece.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins1973 (10 Oct 2010)

Jim,


Here's the link to the updated pics. They do look a bit yellow on screen as there are not in the flesh. The marking went when I sanded down and applied the wax oil. I have applied two coats of wax oil so far and will probably apply 1 more.

Its come out a bit darker than I wanted but I cant do anything about that now. A bit gutted but it is my first attempt.

http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/gperkins1973/


cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (10 Oct 2010)

Graham,

They still look good though. I think you should be proud of them regardless. Will you post pics of fully assembled speakers?

Jim


----------



## gperkins1973 (10 Oct 2010)

Jim,

Will do matey. That's the problem with outdoor lighting and the sun beating down on it. The piece that I brought indoors looks pretty good. I will be bringing them indoors next weekend to set them up and do alot of testing.

I will take some pics of it indoors. I need to do the grills soon.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins1973 (17 Oct 2010)

Here's a link to the finished subwoofer and in the living room. I still have the other one to do but I am really pleased with how it is has turned out.


http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/gperkins1973/


cheers

Graham


----------



## yetloh (19 Oct 2010)

Well done, Graham. I must say it does look a treat.

Jim


----------



## bugbear (19 Oct 2010)

gperkins1973":2gerv05r said:


> Here's a link to the finished subwoofer and in the living room. I still have the other one to do but I am really pleased with how it is has turned out.
> 
> 
> http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/gperkins1973/
> ...



I'm guessing you're not married 

BugBear


----------



## big soft moose (19 Oct 2010)

gperkins1973":31cf0zax said:


> Not sure if I am doing this right but here goes. Here are some pics with the stain on. I need to apply my hard wax oil when it arrives as the shop forgot to send it to me.
> 
> There's a light patch on the top which is annoying me. I don't know what the best thing to do is as if I apply any more stain it will make it darker. Some advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



you are posting links to the album - if you want pics to show you need to link to the individual pics

like this


----------



## gperkins1973 (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys and yes I have been engaged for 11 years. Its a good job the other half loves watching films. I do have 2 off them by the way.  

cheers

Graham


----------



## bugbear (20 Oct 2010)

Ye gods - I hope your nearest neighbour is a coupla' fields away at least.

How big is the room - the speaker looks to half fill it; or is that not the final location?

BugBear


----------



## gperkins1973 (20 Oct 2010)

Bugbear,

The room is 17 feet by 17 feet. They don't look as big in the room which is a relieft. I have two off these in each corner. I love my home cinema and have built 3 off these so far. They just keep getting bigger. LOL.

Oh and they are powered with a 2000 watt amplifier.  

I rattle my next doors plates in her kitchen.

She's good as gold which is also a relief.

cheers

Graham


----------



## bugbear (21 Oct 2010)

gperkins1973":x70pkx95 said:


> Bugbear,
> 
> The room is 17 feet by 17 feet. They don't look as big in the room which is a relieft. I have two off these in each corner. I love my home cinema and have built 3 off these so far. They just keep getting bigger. LOL.
> 
> ...



You're quite .. single minded, aren't you  

BugBear


----------

